# Warum ein Nicolai?



## St0Rm (4. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mich gerade gewundert, dass es so etwas hier noch nicht gibt.

Ihr werdet wahrscheinlich alle wissen, warum ihr gerade einen solchen Rahmen nutzt.
Aber es wäre super wenn ihr in einer ruhigen Minute eure wertvolle Erfahrung mit denen Teilen würdet, die sich noch immer unsicher sind (natürlich auch mit eigennützigem Hintergedanken  ). Auch im Hinblick auf zukünftige Interessenten sicher ein nützliches Topic.

Man hört immer viel von "unzerstörbar" und "deutsche Ingenieurskunst", doch was steckt für euch wirklich hinter dem Namen Nicolai? Was gefällt euch am meisten und was nicht (natürlich auch vlt. im Vergleich mit anderen, wenn Erfahrungen vorhanden).

Freue mich auf tolle Antworten!

Gruß,
euer Sebbo


----------



## wildbiker (4. November 2011)

Schweißporno...

Maßrahmen 
zeitlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (4. November 2011)

* Verarbeitung (  )
* 5 Jahre Garantie
*  zum Detail / individueller Aufbau / custom made (Eloxalfarben, Zugführungen, Ausfallenden, Steuerrohr)
* schlichtes und straightes Design
* persönlicher Kontakt


----------



## Harvester (5. November 2011)

-ortsnah 20(?) km
-familiäre Atmosphäre


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. November 2011)

Garantie
Verarbeitung
Ersatzteilservice
Direkt vom Hersteller kaufen
Made in Germany
Farbauswahl 
usw.


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. November 2011)

Hi!
Na dann mal los:

Biken hat ja was mit emotionalen und extremen Situationen zu tun. Man muss sich Überwinden und bewegt sein Rad an Stellen, die auch mal was mit Risiko zu tun haben. Mit einem Nicolai kann ich mich in diesen Momenten viel eher Identifizieren als mit einem Bike, dass irgendein Asiat geschweißt, oder sogar zusammengeklebt/gebacken hat. Ich hab halt ein gutes Gefühl dabei.

Nach Jahren auf meinem alten Helius ist das Ding immer noch fast so gut wie Bikes manch anderer Firmen der neuesten Generation. Wiegt auch nicht mehr (wie viele glauben...)

Außerdem ist das mit dem Geld so eine Sache; 
Biken ist eh nicht billig und da soll ich ausgerechnet beim wichtigsten/namensgebenden Teil meines Bikes sparen? Wenn ich mal beim Ortsnahen Canyon Headquarter bin, schauen viele auf mein 2004er Helius und meinen dann die Bikes wären ihnen zu teuer. 
Die hatten aber damals ein "Big Mountain" von C gekauft und mittlerweile zwei andere Rahmen verbraucht; Preiswert?
Die anderen Rahmen kosten ja soviel weniger auch nicht.
Gäb noch mehr Punkte, 
Gruss Alex


----------



## cycophilipp (5. November 2011)

weil sogar Leute in der Stadt mit dem Auto umdrehen und einem hinterherfahren, nur zum zu fragen, ob das ein Helius ist


----------



## schnellerseller (5. November 2011)

Weil weniger manchmal mehr ist und die Maschinenbau mbH nie dünngeblasene Alurohre so verbiegen würden das sie die Optik eines Taiwanesischen Kleiderbügels annehmen.


----------



## antique (5. November 2011)

Nicolai ist in der Bikewelt sowas wie *Bentley* im Oldtimerbereich  

Einfach führend in jeder Hinsicht: solide Verarbeitung, Extrawünsche werden realisiert, geile Schweißnähte, guter Service und Garantieleistung - mehr muss doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2011)

Qualitative, handgefertigte Rahmen
Unikate/alles individuell abstimmbar
Der vize kümmert sich um fragen/problemchen
Stabilität/steifigkeit


----------



## cycophilipp (5. November 2011)

und weil man kein Hydroforming braucht, um superallround-taugliche Bikes zu bauen.

Helius AM(/FR) = von Bikepark bis Alpencross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. November 2011)

einfach weil sie schön sind


----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. November 2011)

-schlicht und schön
-dünne rohre mit großer wandstärke, dellen-unanfälliger als manch andere
  (macht beim DH-bock schon sinn)
-viele custom optionen

allerdings kann ich die lobhudelei von manchen auch nich mehr hören. 
ich fahr mein viertes nicolai mittlerweile und bin, bis auf kleinigkeiten, davon überzeugt. allerdings bauen andere hersteller ebenfalls spitzenbikes. also, dieses: "nicolai über alles", was man von vielen hört, find ich quark.

gruß rainer


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. November 2011)

als "ehemaliger" Nicolai Besitzer kann ich nur sagen, "nach einem Nicolai ist vor einem Nicolai" 

der Rest steht weiter oben schon


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> allerdings kann ich die lobhudelei von manchen auch nich mehr hören.
> ich fahr mein viertes nicolai mittlerweile und bin, bis auf kleinigkeiten, davon überzeugt. allerdings bauen andere hersteller ebenfalls spitzenbikes. also, dieses: "nicolai über alles", was man von vielen hört, find ich quark.
> 
> gruß rainer



wie sagt man so schön neudeutsch:
*word!*


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2011)

Was soll der scheiss?

Hier gehts darum, warum man ein N fährt.
Das man auf einer sachlichen Ebene über das Thema reden kann,
wird halt von vielen Fetischisten vergessen.
Wenn ich schon dann Argumente wie Status usw. lese...
Meine Fresse, ich kauf mir das am besten zu meinen Vorgaben und Vorstellungen passende Rad.
Und wenn das billig is, um so besser.

Geld schiesst keine Tore.
Image ist nichts.

Wer ein Rad für die Eisdiele braucht, kann auch bei den US-Firmen mit Taiwan-Produktion kaufen.
Die haben Bling-Bling...
Genau das is der Grund, warum man als Fahrer eines doch zugegeben teureren Rahmens auch schief angesehen wird.
Neid ist keine gute Gefühlsregung!
Wer ein N kauft, weil man dann einen Rahmen im Preisverhältnis eines Bentleys besitzt,
der gehört mal richtig erzogen!

Daher darf man sich eigentlich nicht über solch unflätige Bemerkungen aufregen.
Ich tus trotzdem - weil meine Gründe für den Besitz meines Argon FR andere sind.

WTF?!


----------



## tadea nuts (6. November 2011)

Hallo Sebbo,

Deine Frage irritiert mich - irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Du einem Marktforschungsinstitut angehörst.

Antwort: man bekommt das Bike, dass man will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (6. November 2011)

weil man damit bei Wetten Dass??? nen Bully ziehen kann. Glückwunsch Marco


----------



## chickenway-user (6. November 2011)

Ich kriegs zum Einkaufspreis...


----------



## Ongele (6. November 2011)

1.) made in Germany
2.) immer eine neue Ideen (Helius Pinion AM)
3.) fährt nicht jeder
4.) kein Masse Produkt
und so weiter


----------



## Ti-Max (6. November 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> allerdings kann ich die lobhudelei von manchen auch nich mehr hören.
> ich fahr mein viertes nicolai mittlerweile und bin, bis auf kleinigkeiten, davon überzeugt. allerdings bauen andere hersteller ebenfalls spitzenbikes. also, dieses: "nicolai über alles", was man von vielen hört, find ich quark.



Sehe ich auch so, aber ich habe schon jetzt den Verdacht, dies wird hier genau so esoterisch und beweihräuchernd enden wie drüben bei Liteville. Einen solchen Thread wie diesen habe ich hier immer befürchtet

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (6. November 2011)

deshalb mach ich hier auch nicht mit.......


----------



## St0Rm (6. November 2011)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Hallo Sebbo,
> 
> Deine Frage irritiert mich - irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Du einem Marktforschungsinstitut angehörst.
> 
> Antwort: man bekommt das Bike, dass man will.



Hm, damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet, aber nein. Ich meine eher wie es "der Gute" beschrieben hat.
Mich interessieren tatsächlich keine Beweihräucherungen sondern fakten warum es sich lohnt ein Nicolai aufzubauen, anstatt einen Rahmen von der Stange, da sich für mich eben genau dieser Fall auftut.
Warum lohnt es sich ein Nicolai zu ordern und ein tolles Bike aufzubauen? Was rechtfertigt denn diesen enormen Preis "außer" Handmade in Germany?
Funktionalität, Qualität etc.

Das interessiert mich. sowas wie "schweißporn" oder "vorher ist wie nachher".. hm ja gut.. ich denke ich kann gut einschätzten wie es läuft. Der Rahmen kostet verdammte 2000-3000. Da werde ich nach dem Kauf nur schwer darüber sagen "nee, doch nicht das wahre" oder "gefällt mir garnicht".

Individuelle Erfahrungen sind für mich zum Einschätzen wichtiger, denn das FOrum durchlesen kann ich ja schließlich auch, daher kenne ich die allg. Meinung über Nicolai. Aber dabei fallen auch immer die 2 Worte "Schweißnähte" und "handmade".

Aber eben.. Was noch?! irgendwas muss das noch rechtfertigen.
Im moment wären mir die 2000 und mehr für n neuen Helius AM Rahmen zu teuer.


Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## Ge!st (6. November 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Aber eben.. Was noch?! irgendwas muss das noch rechtfertigen.
> Im moment wären mir die 2000 und mehr für n neuen Helius AM Rahmen zu teuer.


Rahmen dieser Preisklasse sind reine Luxusprodukte und Luxusprodukte unterliegen anderen Marktmechanismen und da ist die Frage nach der Rechtfertigung des Preises eigentlich fehl am Platz.


----------



## St0Rm (6. November 2011)

welche Marktmechanismen dabei eine Rolle spielen sind mir völlig gleich, weil das nur für den Hersteller wichtig wird, wenn er seinen Preis platzieren möchte. Ich möchte gerne herausfinden warum es euch das wert war.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (6. November 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> [...]
> "Schweißnähte" und "handmade".
> 
> Aber eben.. Was noch?! irgendwas muss das noch rechtfertigen.
> [...]



Warum? Was soll da groß noch kommen? 
Für mich waren das Design (ich mag diese verbogenen Rahmenformen gar nicht) und die Handfertigung in Deutschland der Grund, warum es ein Nicolai geworden ist. 
Ob einem das 2000 Wert ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden.
Peinlich ist nur der ganze Kult, der dadurch um solche Produkte oft entsteht. Am Ende ist es auch nur ein Fahrrad...


----------



## dr.juggles (6. November 2011)

fahr am besten mal eins probe. evtl gefällt es dir ja in natura garnicht, oder wirst vom hohen gewicht abgeschreckt.
ich hab mich für den am rahmen entschieden weil mir die geo auf anhieb getaugt hat und mir die anderen mitbewerber nicht gefallen (steh nicht so auf verbogene rohre).
hatte auch mal das 301 in der auswahl. bin das am lago mal nen tag probegefahren und kam mit der geo gar nicht klar. am und 301 kosten auch etwa gleichviel, da unterstütze ich auch viel lieber die deutsche wirtschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. November 2011)

.... schlichte schönheit ....


----------



## John McLeash (6. November 2011)

Nicolai baut sehr gute haltbare Rahmen.
Die Lagerung ist sehr haltbar, Nadellager können ein vielfaches an Belastung ertragen als Rillenkugellager.

Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, der Preis ist im Vergleich zu anderen Markenherstellern gut.

Die Geometrieen sind manchmal etwas konservativ.

Allerdings werden sämtliche Sonderwünsche berücksichtigt, jedoch teilweise gegen aufpreis.

Insgesamt ein hochpreisprodukt mit entsprechendem Gegenwert, allerdings gibt es heute schon so gute Angebote, bei denen Komplettbikes von der Stange so viel kosten wie bei Nicolai der Rahmen, das stimmt dann schon nachdenklich.

Mit einem Nicolai mit hochwertigen Aftermarket Teilen bewegt man sich im Bereich eines neuen Motocrossers im 250er Segment.

Ich denke Nicolai wird ein Nischenprodukt bleiben das sich durch seine ausgezeichnete Qualität auszeichnet, aber preislich an der Schmerzgrenze bewegt.

Ein Luxusartikel


----------



## flyingscot (6. November 2011)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Die Lagerung ist sehr haltbar, Nadellager können ein vielfaches an Belastung ertragen als Rillenkugellager.



Die neueren Modelle (z.B. AC/AM/AFR usw.) habe alle Gleitlager und Aluachsen...


----------



## macmaegges (6. November 2011)

Falsch, AFR hat immer noch Nadellager... und Stahlachsen


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2011)

und gibts das AFR noch?


----------



## Deleted 186101 (6. November 2011)

Hi,

Was auch eine Rolle spielt / spielen kann, trotz des Preises hat man bei N selbst nie den Eindruck die verdienen sich ne goldene Nase dran. Und auch der Sport bekommt seinen Teil weg.

Grüße
crego


----------



## Ti-Max (6. November 2011)

Edit: Gelöscht


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2011)

Weniger Sentimentalität, mehr Fakten!

Kein Hersteller verkauft seine Produkte zum Selbstkostenpreis...

Und Sponsoring ist keine nette Geste, sondern Product Placement!

Trotzdem is Kalle sympathisch ;-) und ich mag mein Argon FR


----------



## IceQ- (6. November 2011)

Made in Germany,
Haltbarkeit
Verarbeitung
Kontakt(+ Vertriebspartner CH!!)
Kein Massenprodukt
Individuell gefertigt für dich (Customizing)
Umweltverträglichkeit (wenn man schon bedenk was ein Rahmen aus Fernost bis hierhin an Energie "verschwendet")
Selten zu sehen
Nur Insider kennen es, vor Diebstahl relativ sicher - insbesonder dann, wenn du es neben standard Teile wie Cannondale Flash, SP Stumjumper etc stellst. Da ist dann klar was die Schieberbande eher mitnimmt, weil besser zu verkaufen.

Im Endeffekt ist es aber eine Entscheidung über Vorlieben.

Ich wollte kein Carbon und kein Fernostmassenprodukt. Cheetah oder ähnliches haben mich nicht Ansatzweise überzeugt -> Nicolai!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, aber ich habe schon jetzt den Verdacht, dies wird hier genau so esoterisch und beweihräuchernd enden wie drüben bei Liteville. Einen solchen Thread wie diesen habe ich hier immer befürchtet
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Interessant, das jemand mit dieser (deiner) Signatur etwas über Selbstbeweihräucherung schreibt.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. November 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab mich gerade gewundert, dass es so etwas hier noch nicht gibt.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

meine Antwort ist: " Weil es funktioniert".

Ich fahre seit `89 Mountain bike und habe seit dem folgende Räder verschliessen oder entnervt wieder verkauft:

- Scott Boulder
- Marin Team Marin
- Cannondale M 2000
- Rotwild RFR 01
- Intense Uzzi SLX
- Rotwild RFR 06
- Spezialized Stumpi 

- Seit Juli 2011 ein Helius AM

Es ist das erste Bike, bei dem es nichts zu meckern gibt. Bis auf das Stumpi waren alle Räder custom made und trotzdem gab es immer ein Haar in der Suppe. Nach dem letzten Urlaub in Alicante habe ich mich für das Helius AM entschieden und ein riesen Ding daraus gemacht (Abholen bei Kalle, Geburtsdaten der Kids in die Druckstreben graviert usw.). Bis zum heutigen Tag habe ich die Entschiedung nicht bereut.

Setz Dich drauf, pack es an und Du wirst den Unterschied fühlen.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Freue mich auf tolle Antworten!
> euer Sebbo



weil NICOLAI (übersetzt) "Sieg des Volkes" bedeutet.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> meine Antwort ist: " Weil es funktioniert".



ganz genau... 

ich gehe sogar soweit und sage,-
 eher würde ich mit dem MTB sport aufhören,- bevor ich ein andere MTB Marke fahren müsste.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. November 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Interessant, das jemand mit dieser (deiner) Signatur etwas über Selbstbeweihräucherung schreibt.



Dann hast Du meine Signatur offensichtlich nicht verstanden 

Sie bezieht sich ausdrücklich nicht auf meine Person, sondern darauf, daß man sich zuerst mit seinem Rad beschäftigen soll, anstatt Fahrkönnen und Fortschritt im Aufrüsten im technischen Bereich zu suchen. 

Gute Fahrer können auch auf einem schei$$ Rad fahren, schlechte Fahrer eben nicht, und selbst wenn es das beste Material ist.

Radfahren besteht zum Glück eben nicht nur aus Material, der Fahrer ist doch eine ganz wesentliche Komponente, dies wird leider häufig vergessen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## 12XU (7. November 2011)

Ich  habe letztes Jahr kurzfristig einen neuen Rahmen gebraucht.
Und habe  meinen AM-Rahmen, hier im Bikemarkt zu einem guten Preis bekommen. Ich bin wirklich überzeugt, d.h. würde mir jederzeit auch einen Neu-Rahmen kaufen.

Wenn Du Teile von Deinem alten Bike übernehmen kannst, relativiert sich der Preis sowieso, du kannst  dir  für 4000 EUR ein Trek Slash kaufen, oder dir einen Nicolai-Rahmen gönnen und deine alten Teile anschrauben und weiter nutzen. 
Ich würde letzteres vorziehen.

Grüße,
W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz genau...
> 
> ich gehe sogar soweit und sage,-
> eher würde ich mit dem MTB sport aufhören,- bevor ich ein andere MTB Marke fahren müsste.



Boah, ist ja brutal heftig...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz genau...
> 
> ich gehe sogar soweit und sage,-
> eher würde ich mit dem MTB sport aufhören,- bevor ich ein andere MTB Marke fahren müsste.



brutal lächerlich.


----------



## acmatze (7. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz genau...
> 
> ich gehe sogar soweit und sage,-
> eher würde ich mit dem MTB sport aufhören,- bevor ich ein andere MTB Marke fahren müsste.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> brutal lächerlich.


du... ?  
 ich bin mit 45 nicht mehr der jüngste,-. daher auch .

@acmatze pack dich mal selber am kopp...


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

is das hier grade freies schizophrenieren?

ich such den VHS kurs...oder is der ne tür weiter?


----------



## Eksduro (7. November 2011)

ich sags jetzt mal so wertfrei wie ich es auch tatsächlich meine...


seit dieser thread hier aufgetaucht ist, hab ich auf eine bestimmte wortmeldung sehnsüchtig gewartet........


...und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht


----------



## acmatze (7. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du... ?
> ich bin mit 45 nicht mehr der jüngste,-. daher auch .
> 
> @acmatze pack dich mal selber am kopp...



wo packt sich denn hier einer "am kopp" 
da du ja wie du selber sagst, nicht mehr der jüngste bist, wirds wohl langsam zeit für ne brille...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2011)

acmatze schrieb:


> da du ja wie du selber sagst, nicht mehr der jüngste bist, wirds wohl langsam zeit für ne brille...



hab ich an.


----------



## St0Rm (7. November 2011)

@John McLeash,IceQ,Martin1508
Super Anworten! danke!!

@KHUJAND
interessant, wieso würdest du eher aufhören? kein vertrauen mehr in ein anderes Produkt oder ist ein Nicolai in der Hinsicht allen überlegen?

@all
hm ich denk mittlerweile der Großteil der "faszination Nicolai" beruht darauf, das man sich selbst am Ende mit dem Rahmen identifizieren kann. Man kann ihn schließlich selbst gestalten und aussuchen wie man es möchte, und jedes Gimmick nachrüsten bzw, nachfragen ob sie es für einen einbringen würden (Namen eingravieren! super) und muss sich nicht auf die Vorgaben des Herstellers beschränken.
Und dabei muss es ja noch nicht einmal ein Maßrahmen sein. Und wer will nicht, dass etwas bei dem man in den Fertigungsprozess so involviert ist, qualitativ höchsten Standarts entspricht.

Ich wusste auch noch nicht das man sich den Rohrsatz anscheinend aussuchen kann, und ggf auch den Rahmen aus anderen Teilen zusammensetzen lassen kann ?(man siehe das Helius AM das Nuts für den All-Mountain Bericht gefahren ist). Berichtigt mich wenn das SO nicht stimmt?

Es ist dann eben ein Unikat. verstehe so langsam. 

Aber nun nicht abreißen, bin gespannt was der Rest hier noch so darüber denkt !


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> interessant, wieso würdest du eher aufhören? kein vertrauen mehr in ein anderes Produkt oder ist ein Nicolai in der Hinsicht allen überlegen?
> !



in meinem alter tue ich mir das nicht mehr an...  
ansonsten hat Martin1508 es super plausibel erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (7. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

ich möchte nur noch einmal an eure höflichen und netten Umgangsformen appelieren.
Hier geht es um eine sachliche Frage, diese kann sachlich bentwortet werden. 

@storm: 
Wenn ich dir außerhalb des Forums weiterhelfen soll, kontaktiere mich gern unter [email protected]. 
Gern bist du auch herzlich zu uns eingeladen wenn du mal bei uns im Norden unterwegs bist.
Hier bei uns in Lübbrechtsen lernt man meiner Meinung am besten was Nicolai ausmacht.

Viele Grüße 


Vincent


----------



## Timmy35 (7. November 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hier bei uns in Lübbrechtsen lernt man meiner Meinung am besten was Nicolai ausmacht.



Sehe ich genau so: Hinfahren, gucken, wie die Rahmen gebaut werden und dann selbst entscheiden, ob einen der Rahmen das Geld wert ist. 

Vielleicht auch nochmal Probe fahren.


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hier geht es um eine sachliche Frage, diese kann sachlich bentwortet werden.



ich glaube, das ihr da sehr schnell den Kürzeren zieht.

kann man wirklich sachlich für N argumentieren, wenn man für die Hälfte bzw. den reinen Rahmenpreis ein gutes Rad bekommt?

dieses Eigentor willst du dir nicht schiessen, oder?

Nicolai zu kaufen hat zum Teil auch was mit der Liebe zum Produkt und seiner Herstellung zu tun. Oder wie kann man sich wirklich sachlich und wasserdicht z.B. den Kauf eines Nucleon schönreden?

Sachlichkeit kann man nicht vom Gefühl trennen, wenn kleines Geld auch Tore schiesst...

PS: ich mag mein Argon FR.


----------



## macmaegges (7. November 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> ...
> Hier bei uns in lübbrechtsen lernt man meiner meinung am besten was nicolai ausmacht.
> ...




*word* *!*


----------



## St0Rm (7. November 2011)

Danke für die Einladung Vincent... DAS ist ein Argument  ich hoffe ich habe demnächst mal die Zeit da hoch zu kommen. Im Endeffekt ist es nicht mal weit von meiner "alten" Heimat.

Ich melde mich deswegen einfach mal per Mail!

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## thoralfw (7. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich glaube, das ihr da sehr schnell den Kürzeren zieht.
> 
> kann man wirklich sachlich für N argumentieren, wenn man für die Hälfte bzw. den reinen Rahmenpreis ein gutes Rad bekommt?
> 
> ...



ich denke schon, dass man die frage sachlich diskutieren kann. die frage nach dem preis wurde gar nicht gestellt und steht auch nicht zur diskussion.

warum sollte man sich den kauf eines rades schön reden? ich glaube hier redet sich keiner was schön sondern kauft aus überzeugung


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

ist der preis nicht eine eigenschaft eines produkts?


----------



## IceQ- (7. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ist der preis nicht eine eigenschaft eines produkts?


Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe:

Das kommt darauf an - kaufst du etwas nur zu zeigen, dass du das Geld hast und was "besseres" bist. Bspw. ist das ja momentan bei Smartphones so ein "Statussymbol"kampf.

Die andere Seite ist, kaufst du etwas weil du deine fundierten Gründe dafür hast und dafür auch gerne tiefer in die Tasche greifst? Bei mir ist es zweiteres.

Ein Mädel mit nem Nicolai zu beeindrucken - schwer möglich!
Oder wenn ich sage, dass meine favorisierte Modemarke Trigema heisst 

Ergo Preis ist nicht zwigend eine "Eigenschaft".


----------



## thoralfw (7. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ist der preis nicht eine eigenschaft eines produkts?



jedes Produkt hat seinen preis. der preis ist jedoch relativ - und über die höhe zu diskutieren mach in meinen Augen wenig sinn. 

er hat ja nicht die frage gestellt, warum ein nicolai so teuer ist.

letztendlich finden wir uns hier in einem forum zusammen wo die meisten ihrem Hobby frönen - fang diese diskussion mal bei den Kollegen im titanfred an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (7. November 2011)

thoralfw schrieb:


> jedes Produkt hat seinen preis. der preis ist jedoch relativ - und über die höhe zu diskutieren mach in meinen Augen wenig sinn.
> 
> er hat ja nicht die frage gestellt, warum ein nicolai so teuer ist.



richtig,

meine Frage gilt einzig und allein was euch an den Produkten von Nicolai so gefällt bzw. was ausschlaggebend war, dass ihr euch einen Rahmen aus Lübbrechtsen machen lassen habt 

Gruß,
der Sebbo (der jetzt mitlerweile schon ersthaft kalkuliert  )


----------



## thoralfw (7. November 2011)

was ich dir aus meiner Erfahrung bis jetzt sagen kann:

die Betreuung durch Max ist echt gut - er hält mich ständig auf dem laufenden was die Bestellung angeht. heut hat er mir z.B. ne mail geschickt das meine Rohloff gerade auf Gates umgebaut wird.


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

es ist halt das, was am Ende unterm Strich steht.

da gab es für mich keine Alternative zum Argon FR (Punkt!).

bei den anderen Fahrwerken sah das halt anders aus bei mir.

das ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine Antwort, warum man Nicolai gewählt hat.
Oder eben, aus welchen Gründen man dies nicht getan hat.

ein AC, das AM, ein Ion oder ein Argon Road sind tolle Räder, keine Frage.
trotzdem haben sie es in meinem Powerranking nicht auf Platz eins geschafft.

liegt vielleicht auch daran, das man mit 196 cm nicht normal genug ist.
da wirkt sich manche Veränderung der Körperprortion gravierender aus.
und da kommt halt die doch spärliche Verfügbarkeit von XL Rahmen zum Tragen...
die hat ja leider nicht mal Kalle aufm hof stehen.

und ja, manchmal finde ich das Ergebnis meines Rankings schade! (soviel zum sentimentalen Teil)


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Dann hast Du meine Signatur offensichtlich nicht verstanden
> 
> Sie bezieht sich ausdrücklich nicht auf meine Person, sondern darauf, daß man sich zuerst mit seinem Rad beschäftigen soll, anstatt Fahrkönnen und Fortschritt im Aufrüsten im technischen Bereich zu suchen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinst. Meine Aussage bezieht sich im übrigen auf die Gesamtheit deiner Signatur, die ich für die Allgemeinheit für ziemlich nutzlos halte. 

Zu dem von dir rausgepickten Punkt mit dem Fahrer. Mit diesem Satz und dem dazugehörigen Profil-Bild und deinen ständigen Posts von Bildern mit immer wiederkehrenden Poser-Posen suggerierst du doch schon das du es ganz schön drauf hast oder ? 

(Das heisst nicht das ich keinen Respekt vor deinen Fahrkünsten habe. Ganz im Gegenteil.)


----------



## wildbiker (7. November 2011)

... weil ichs so im nachhinein bereu, damals die Cola-Dose v. Canyon (2004) gekauft zu haben (irgendwo angelehnt Delle im Rahmen, gestürzt, Delle im Rahmen usw..)...statt gleich ein Nicolai aufzubauen...


----------



## Ti-Max (7. November 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst. Meine Aussage bezieht sich im übrigen auf die Gesamtheit deiner Signatur, die ich für die Allgemeinheit für ziemlich nutzlos halte.
> 
> Zu dem von dir rausgepickten Punkt mit dem Fahrer. Mit diesem Satz und dem dazugehörigen Profil-Bild und deinen ständigen Posts von Bildern mit immer wiederkehrenden Poser-Posen suggerierst du doch schon das du es ganz schön drauf hast oder ?
> 
> (Das heisst nicht das ich keinen Respekt vor deinen Fahrkünsten habe. Ganz im Gegenteil.)



Jedes halbwüchsige Dirt-Kiddie macht mich, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, nass, im übertragenen Sinne  Das ist nicht abwertend gemeint, sondern Tatsache. Damit kann ich auch gut leben.

Meine Signatur ist auch kein Belehrungsfeld für die Allgemeinheit.

Allerdings setze ich mich weniger mit dem Material auseinander, sondern mehr mit dem Fahren.

Und was Du mir glauben kannst: Lerne Dein Bike besser zu beherrschen, und Du wirst sicherer und folglich mehr Spass beim Fahren haben.

Der Winter ist für sowas ideal: Bunny Hop, Manual, sinnloses Rumgehüpfe. Die richtig guten Fahrer haben das alle drauf, dafür haben sie auch hart trainiert.

Kurz gesagt: Ich habe kein Respekt vor gutem Material, ich habe Respekt vor guten Fahrern. Wenn beides kombiniert wird, soll mir das recht sein. Aber schlechte Fahrer, die noch nicht mal ansatzweise versuchen, ihr High-End Material standesgemäss zu bewegen, habe ich noch nie leiden können. Insbesondere dann, wenn man mir erzählen will, was man fahren kann und was nicht.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Und was Du mir glauben kannst: Lerne Dein Bike besser zu beherrschen, und Du wirst sicherer und folglich mehr Spass beim Fahren haben.
> 
> Der Winter ist für sowas ideal: Bunny Hop, Manual, sinnloses Rumgehüpfe. Die richtig guten Fahrer haben das alle drauf, dafür haben sie auch hart trainiert.
> 
> ...



Da sind wir einer Meinung


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2011)

wenn man sich die Preise der anderen Hersteller (Intense, Santa Cruz usw..) anschaut finde ich nicht das Nicolai soo teuer ist. Außerdem geb ich mein Geld lieber hier in Deutschland aus und sichere damit Arbeitsplätze! 

Von den ganzen D-Land Blendern, LV, RW, die in Fernost fertigen mal ganz abgesehen. 

Achja fast vergessen, gut sind die Bikes auch noch... machen SpazZ und halten einiges aus.


----------



## chorge (8. November 2011)

Ich sag auch: Weil es funktioniert...

Hatte im Winter 1998/99 mein erstes Nicolai gekauft. Damals hies das Helius noch Helium, und meines war die R.No. 19... Das Bike hatte noch keine Scheibenbremsadapter, und war durch die nach hinten offenen Ausfallenden ohne tauschbares Schaltauge sehr konservativ. Hat mich aber nicht gestört, da ich von nem KLEIN Hardtail kam...
Ende 2001 wollte ich dann Scheibenbremsen, und hab mir deshalb ein Helius FR gegönnt. Beide Bikes hatten max. rund 130mm FW am Hinterbau. Das alte hab ich zur leichten 110mm-CC-Möhre umgebaut (11,2Kg), das neue mit 130mm Z1-ETA-Gabel für's gröbere...
Mitte 2005 hab ich dann das 2001er gegen ein damals aktuelles Helius FR mit 150mm getauscht, und auch die Gabel gegen eine 150mm Z1 gewechselt. Das leichte alte Helium fuhr ich parallel bis letztes Jahr weiter, als ich mir dann ein Hardtail mit Scheibenbremse anstatt des Fullys gegönnt habe. Das 2005er Helius FR ist seither im Dauereinsatz! Klar, Verschleiß am Antrieb gibt es wie an jedem Rad, und diesen Sommer hab ich auch endlich mal die Schwingenlager gewechselt - aber ansonsten macht das Bike immer noch so viel Spass wie am ersten Tag, und funktioniert 1A. Im direkten Vergleich mit nem aktuellen 301 in 160mm schneidet mein 6 Jahre altes Nicolai immer noch deutlich besser ab!
Ich schiele momentan zwar rüber zum Helius AM - aber nur wegen des Federweges, und eigentlich brauch ich es nicht, da mein altes FR immer noch TOP ist... Diesen Sommer hat es noch ne Reverb und nen Luftdämpfer bekommen, und nen breiteren Lenker - und seit gestern liegt noch ne Kettenführung, ein Bashguard, sowie ein 36er Kettenblatt bereit, um auf 2fach mit Guard zu wechseln. Es macht immer noch Spass und Sinn dieses "alte" Bike zu tunen!!!


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

gelöscht.


----------



## Bettina (8. November 2011)

> Antwort: man bekommt das Bike, dass man will.



*Und *wenn man seine Wünsche ändert, kann -dank super Service- auch das Bike angepaßt werden. Und das auch noch nach geraumer Zeit... (wo geht das sonst noch?)


----------



## Hjoerch (8. November 2011)

...was meint "kann..das bike angepaßt werden" ?


----------



## der Digge (8. November 2011)

Als UFO-ST Fahrer kann ich mich mal abheben und *Preis/Leistung *schreiben.

Es gab als ich es gekauft habe einfach keine Alternative, nichts mit ner Geometrie die mir auf Anhieb so zugesagt hätte, zumindets nicht für den Preis und schon garnichts mit 5 Jahren Garantie. Jetzt ist die Garantie zwar leider rum, aber ich  es immernoch. 

Alles andere was Nicolai aus macht habe ich erst in der Zeit seit ich es fahre erfahren, das war dann nochmal "Bonus" ... oder hat sich schonmal jemand mit nem Taiwan Schweißroboter bei Bratwurst und nem Bierchen drüber unterhalten was ihm am Rad wichtig ist?


----------



## Bettina (8. November 2011)

Hjoerch schrieb:


> ...was meint "kann..das bike angepaßt werden" ?



andere Wippe für mehr Federweg wurde schon mal gemacht...

neuer Hinterbau für größere Scheiben etc. wurde schon mal gemacht...

Einfach mal hier im Forum suchen und lesen.


----------



## Slapshot666 (9. November 2011)

Super Service! Super Qualität! Super Optik! Made in Germany.


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2011)

naja - made in germany is jetzt nicht unbedingt DIE auszeichnung schlechthin . würde nico die bikes in russland schweissen , wären sie ja nicht schlechter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (10. November 2011)

Fahr mal ein N Helius Probe. 

Ich finde den Hinterbau einfach klasse. Antriebsneutral, satt auf dem Trail und sensibel.

Persönliche Betreuung

Individuelle Lösungen nach Kundenwusch. Wer brät einem z.B. ein L-Sitzrohr an ein M-Rahmen o.ä.

Wenn man sich andere Einzelrahmen anschaut, stellt man fest, dass die auch nicht viel günstiger sind.
Made in Germany wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig,auch wenn N. nicht weit weg ist. Funktionieren und gefallen muss es.


----------



## Jack22001 (16. November 2011)

Also ich fahre ein Nicolai Virus von 1998 mit Bass Hinterbau von 2000 (wegen der Scheibenbremsaufnahme) - noch ein Eingelenker.
Seit 2006 mit RS Pearl 3.3 Dämpfer. Heute haben wir 2011 - also das gute Stück ist jetzt gute 13 Jahre alt und der Rahmen steht da wie am ersten Tag. Sogar die Pulverbeschichtung am Hauptrahmen ist die erste und sieht noch sehr gut aus für das Alter.

Das BIke wurde die Jahre aber nicht geschont. Angefangen von CC mehr hin zu FR und DH/Bikepark macht das Teil alles mit. Ist schon unzählige Male derb in den Wald geflogen. Lagerwechsel alle 1-2 Jahre ist einfach selber zu machen und auch recht kostengünstig. Funktion des Hinterbaus mit dem Pearl für einen Eingelenker sehr gut. Mit dem alten orginalem DNM Dämpfer von 1998 wars rückblickend naja - ehr nicht so dolle. Aber so war die Technik damals. Mit nem Fox Vanilla war es angeblich besser, aber den hatte ich nie im Rahmen. Einmal ist das Schaltauge rausgerissen (Rahmen hat noch kein Wechselauge). Reperatur war innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen Fachmännisch gemacht (Zuschweissen, neues Loch und Gewinde). Der Hinter war wie neu. Die eigentliche Reperatur mit aufgerundet 40 Euro sehr günstig - nur das neue Pulvern hat halt leider nen Hunni gekostet, aber auch das ist okay.

Also kurz um. Wer sein Bike möglichst lange bewegen will ohne sich Sorgen zu machen, dass der Bock unter den Füssen zusammenbricht ist bei N genau richtig.

Dazu dann noch die Punkte die meine Vorredner schon aufgezählt haben: 5 Jahre Garantie. sehr guter Service. Optik. Hat nicht jeder. usw. ...

Also ich hab mir wieder nen N bestellt, was aber nicht heisst das andere Väter nicht auch schöne Töchter (die zB. Fanes oder Pudeline heissen) haben...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2011)

Warum ein Nicolai?







weil auch der Nachwuchs mitziehen muss !


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2011)

hm , das kann er aber auf anderen bikes auch .....von wegen  der anderen schönen töchter ...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hm , das kann er aber auf anderen bikes auch ...



neeee...  da isser sowie der Vatter.


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2011)

.. .. !!!!! hat er denn schon ander e rfahrungswerte ???


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hat er denn schon ander erfahrungswerte ???



Felt  BMX 16 
Grossman BMX 20
Agent Bikes Orange MTB 24 
Grossman FDT 26 
Nicolai UFO-DS 26 
Nicolai Nonius 26 

(das mit gerade mal 11 Jahren)  

in weiterer planung ist ein Nicolai Helius AC/AM ? 




Kati 
erst gestern habe ich eine Lyrik -u-turn in schwarz und 1,18tel verkauft.


----------



## antique (16. November 2011)

Und später wird daraus dann ein in der Wolle gefärbter Nicolai Fan


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2011)

...ganz schöner verschleiss, der bursche 
ne, ich versteh´s ja - zum. teilweise . mag mieine  nicos ja auch ;daumen:

p.s. für wieviel ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> p.s. Für wieviel ??



400,-


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. November 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> *meine Antwort ist: " Weil es funktioniert".
> 
> ...



Diese beiden Sätze kann ich nur unterstreichen und das Angebot von Vinc dazu, einmal eine Rahmenproduktion in Lübbrechtsen live zu erleben. Danach sind schon einige zu Nicolai-Liebhabern geworden, weil nirgends anders ein Rahmen in so einer Perfektion verarbeitet wird
Für mich ist Nicolai der Porsche des MTB-Sports, nur bodenständiger


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 400,-



alles Gute Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> alles Gute Artur



DANKE DANKE ! Linda hat als erste heute gratuliert.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. November 2011)

Ist zwar Offtopic:

@Artur, auch von mit alles Gute


----------



## pratt (17. November 2011)

Jetzt vermurkst mir das Forum nicht wieder als Glückwunschplattform!

Oder macht eben dafür einen eigenen Tread auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Jetzt vermurkst mir das Forum nicht wieder als Glückwunschplattform!



warum so aggro...  
sorry. 



rest. DANKE


----------



## der-gute (17. November 2011)

auch wenn du Geburtstag hast (meinen Glückwunsch)
so hat er doch recht...


----------



## blutbuche (17. November 2011)

seid doch net so kleinlich   alles gute !!!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2011)

von mir auch alles gute


----------



## böser_wolf (17. November 2011)

alles jute artur

von einem alutech fahrer  
ex zonenschein 
ex nicolai 
ex pulcro 
ex pure power


----------



## wildbiker (17. November 2011)

, Artur

Weil man auch ein gebrauchtes Nicolai ohne Bedenken noch ewig weiterfahren kann...

Wenns Budget hergibt,hoffentl. bald *bet*, wirds nochn Nicolai (Argon CC oder Road)...


----------



## Midgetman (18. November 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


Warum ein Nicolai? Weil der Euro den Bach runtergeht und man eine (wert-)stabile Anlage braucht.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2011)

DANKE euch...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (18. November 2011)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute!
> 
> 
> Warum ein Nicolai? Weil der Euro den Bach runtergeht und man eine (wert-)stabile Anlage braucht.


----------

